# Ducting Sources



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I am designing my ducts for my new workshop and could use some input on where to find metal ducts for a good price. Any sources of design basics would be appreciated as well.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Not on actual ductwork, but.......*

Ductwork can be quite pricey, and the fittings even more so. I did find a website that helps you make your own fittings out of round ductwork. The owner of the website is actually a woodworker as well, and came up with the program when he wanted to make his own pvc fittings.

You might be able to make your fittings at a fraction of the cost. Just make sure you seal them up well... maybe purchase some duct sealer (the brush on kind) and seal it up from the exterior. You don't want any leaks, or your ductwork will not be very effective. :wallbash:

Here is a link to the site to layout your own fittings.

http://www.harderwoods.com/pipetemp...&rmd=8.5&rbd=6.5&rbt=1&offset=0&Submit=Submit

Sorry I don't have a source for you with the ductwork. Hope this helps though.

FAbian


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If you go with metal, figure out where the mom and pop HVAC guys get theirs, and that will be the place. In my old town, it was a fabricator who could bend anything custom. In my new town, for standard sizes its an HVAC shop but they do not do custom.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*dust collector 101*

I got all my fittings from the link below. They have ductwork also but it was cheaper to get the pipe locally. There fittings are the best though. You can see my ductwork by searching for _dust collector 101. *Would someone attach the link to that thread?*_

http://www.kencraftcompany.com/Dustindex.htm


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It all depends on your local market, and the type of duct you want. Spiral pipe is far superior to split lock, but costlier... Check your local HVAC contractors to see what they use... 

Price wise, from what I have seen, the fittings from Kenncraft that are linked above are the best price.... Don't forget blast gates. I actually found that the self cleaning blast gates from Lee Valley to be less expensive than anywhere else I found aluminum self cleaning blast gates. There are other options though. You can get the ABS plastic ones, or go with a DIY gate... Of these 2 options, the DIY gate is the only one to get you quality results... I went with Lee Valley out of laziness honestly... Too many other projects to want to build my own gates... 

FWIW, I went with 5" split lock pipe, that branches to 2 4" lines and then went with 4" S&D PVC from there... So far it works fantastic on everything it connects to... Sadly, it doesn't connect to everything... I am working on fixing that...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

bugman1954 said:


> I got all my fittings from the link below. They have ductwork also but it was cheaper to get the pipe locally. There fittings are the best though. You can see my ductwork by searching for _dust collector 101. *Would someone attach the link to that thread?*_
> 
> http://www.kencraftcompany.com/Dustindex.htm


 
Here is a link to your thread, bugman:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collector-101-a-25225/


----------

